# ***OFFICIAL*** Ilir Latifi vs. Gegard Mousasi Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Light Heavyweight bout: 205 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight*


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Gus UD


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm pulling for Mousasi and I think he has a very good chance in this fight.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Mousasi


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't care that much about who wins this fight. I just want to see an exciting fight where both guys bring their A games.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This will be a very technical match up. The UFC always does this to newcomers. Not sure if Alex is going to want to stand up for long against Mousasi. I'd imagine he's going to take him down and wear on em.

I wish they didn't create this match up because these two are definitely potential contenders.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The Mousasi/Kyle fight, being in SF, is still free on youtube.


Mousasi looked incredible in that fight, much more fired up than usual. He even didn't look sleepy at the announcing part of the fight.

I think it's dead right where he says he "Got more professional" and "got out of his comfort zone."

His head movement in the Kyle fight is awesome. His take-down ability seems way improved and as always, his ground and pound is the most underrated in MMA.

I don't think Gus is going to be able to use is movement against a guy as technically evasive as Moose, and I'm no longer convinced Gus can shrug his TD attempts off either. 

I could see Gus taking a Cruz-like UD if he can stick and jab long enough. I think maybe at some point in the fight he ends up on bottom, getting rocked by heavy shots though.


Love both fighters, both are studs and great representatives of MMA.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mousasi has a real good chance if he comes in with some cardio and urgency. 

He is just as good as Gustaf everywhere. Maybe even better.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Hard fight to call.
If Gustafsson comes in with the right gameplan I can see him winning, but he will be afforded few mistakes against a guy like Mousasi.


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

there is no way Gustafsson is gonna lose this fight in Sweden .. If it was the same Gustafsson that fought Thiago Silva I think this fight would be near 50/50 with possibly a slight edge to Gegard .. but with him fighting Vlad .. thiago Silva and shogun Rua I think he is gonna much improved especially training with guys like Phil Davis and others .. he is raw Talent but he is a raw talent that is a lot more polished and more experianced now compared to when he fought Thiago Silva .. I see him winning though by a possible late KO/TKO or a 30-27 , 29-28 , 30-27 UD


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Gustafsson wins this fight both standing and on the ground. 

Mousasi just entered the realm of good fighters and is ready to do the same thing Fedor, Lombard, Diaz and other overrated fighters have done...


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

420atalon said:


> Gustafsson wins this fight both standing and on the ground.
> 
> Mousasi just entered the realm of good fighters and is ready to do the same thing Fedor, Lombard, Diaz and other overrated fighters have done...


420 That's a pretty ignorant thing to say that Mousasi/Fedor/Diaz are overrated. :thumbsdown:

If the same Gus that fought Rua comes in, he'll win the fight via very close decision. Gegard has tons of experience and has great striking. It's going to truly show where both guys are in the division, but it's too bad they didn't split them up as I see them both as contenders.

Either way we get treated to an awesome fight!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Two of my favorite fighters, love this fight but they are both unique challenges for the title, shame one has to lose at this stage.

I favor Gus because of his movement and volume of attacks, he has the fitness to do it all night which makes him very hard to outpoint. He also has mad power and is the bigger fighter.

Gegard will have to use his great jab, kicks and head movement to get inside, land strikes and get a body lock. He can definitely strike with Gus, but he risks getting tired and being hit hard when he tries to advance. His best opportunity to do damage will be on the ground, he should have no problem maintaining top position for a minute at least. Gus should be able to scramble back to feet, but he won't do it without being hit.

This should be a great display of MMA by two respectful young fighters.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Mousasis last fight winning over Mike Kyle. I watched it on youtube. 

- Kyle was 4-6 in his last 10 fights PRIOR to losing to Mousasi
- The fight was pretty even on the feet before Mousasi got his takedown


If Mousasi got hit like that vs Kyle he will be hit by Gus harder and more often. Neither Shogun nor Silva was able to pin Gus down to the mat. I do not think Mousasi could do that either.

Gus is faster, strike harder, has reach and height advantage. 

Gus stamina and ground game is at leist equal to Mousasi.

Gus probably has better takedown and takedown defence looking at how often Mousasi has been taken down historically. 

Conclusion:
I see very slim changes for Mousasi winnnig. An in shape Gus should win this one without problems.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> Mousasis last fight winning over Mike Kyle. I watched it on youtube.
> 
> - Kyle was 4-6 in his last 10 fights PRIOR to losing to Mousasi
> - The fight was pretty even on the feet before Mousasi got his takedown
> ...


Did Mousasi really get hit by Kyle? I remember him ducking and dodging every single punch. I may be wrong though.


----------



## #TeamKong (Mar 29, 2013)

I picked Gustafsson. Purely because although they have similar skill sets, I see Gus pushing that bit further than Mousasi.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Mousasi's probably the best striker at 205 other than Jones. Not many guys in the division could beat up Kyotaro in a straight stand-up fight. Mousasi's a dangerous guy, I just hope he's improved his wrestling defence, otherwise it could be a long night for him. I like Gustaf, but I'm probably backing Gegard here!


----------



## #TeamKong (Mar 29, 2013)

It's mad how nobody has picked one of these guys to win flawlessly, it's a close one.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Kyle connected 7 times in 2 minutes of standup. Mostly kicks.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Big_Charm said:


> 420 That's a pretty ignorant thing to say that Mousasi/Fedor/Diaz are overrated. :thumbsdown:
> 
> If the same Gus that fought Rua comes in, he'll win the fight via very close decision. Gegard has tons of experience and has great striking. It's going to truly show where both guys are in the division, but it's too bad they didn't split them up as I see them both as contenders.
> 
> Either way we get treated to an awesome fight!


No it isn't...

Fedor was considered the best heavyweight in the world all because he had beat up on freakshow cans and other mediocre lightweight heavyweights. Soon as he fought some top notch fighters he lost. And as soon as he went back to fighting cans he starts demolishing them again... He is a good fighter that should be fighting at LHW, he is very skilled but outmatched against top HW fighters.

Diaz was considered to be the best WW and MW fighter by many. They thought he would destroy GSP and possibly even beat Silva... Imo he isn't and never was a top 5 WW fighter...

Lombard again same thing. Considered the best blah blah blah comes to the UFC and craps the bed...

That is what happens when you are a decent fighter and you fight poor quality opponents. It makes you look better then you are and many people overrate fighters based on these performances when they should be taking them with a grain of salt.

Mousasi hasn't fought anyone near Gustaffson's level in his whole career... I don't know that I would consider him as ever beating a top 10 LHW opponent and Gustaffson is imo top 5. Lawal with a horrible gas tank was able to easily out wrestle him. A washed up Jardine gave him slight issues. He has also looked mediocre in parts against OSP and Kyle who are b level fighters(hell Kyle isn't even a b level fighter). You can believe me now or wait till after the fight, either way it doesn't matter. Mousasi is overrated by many and Gus is going to prove it next week when he beats him in every aspect of the fight. Honestly I thought Mousasi's being overrated would have ended due to his performances in SF but it seems to have lingered for some reason...

Edit: To put some "money" where my mouth is I will go all in on Gustaffson as well. Minus a lucky punch I don't see Mousasi winning.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

El Bresko said:


>


Good one :thumbsup:

Actually you could have used a gosling as the "-son" in Gustafson literaly was a Swedish indicator for "Gustaf's son" or "son of Gustaf"


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Did Mousasi really get hit by Kyle? I remember him ducking and dodging every single punch. I may be wrong though.


Not really at all. He landed nothing that flinched Moose, just a few stray kicks that barely landed.


The fight was a lot like Chael vs. Stann I thought. Mousasi just barged in, hunted Kyle down, and ended it.

And to say that Mike Kyle is some can is a mistake. I don't know if you know Bigfoot Silva, the current #1 contender for the Heavyweight belt in the UFC. Mike Kyle hit him a record of 110 times in ONE ROUND in their fight and was close to steamrolling him like Cain did.

And Mousasi finished UFC heavyweight Mark Hunt in about a minute. 


I love Gus, and he has his hands full here.


----------



## Killer_Z (Nov 20, 2011)

Mousasi is so dangerous .......this is such a tough fight to call. Great job by the UFC putting it together.

On an aside, I find Mousasi's casual/apathetic body language hilarious. It almost appears that his mind is miles away when he is in a fight.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Not really at all. He landed nothing that flinched Moose, just a few stray kicks that barely landed.
> 
> 
> The fight was a lot like Chael vs. Stann I thought. Mousasi just barged in, hunted Kyle down, and ended it.
> ...


Mike Kyle is dangerous but awful... He caught and almost finished Silva because of his speed advantage but once Silva recovered it didn't last long. Any fighter with fast powerful hands can do that to Silva, we have seen multiple guys do it already.

Kyle's takedown and sub defense are bad and his striking accuracy and defense are also lacking. Sad thing is Mousasi didn't even look that good striking with him, Kyle probably would have faded in the 2nd and Mousasi would have started to pick him apart but that wasn't needed since Kyle is such a fish on the ground.

The Mousasi vs Hunt fight was such a joke, Hunt had beyond horrible sub defense at that time. Mousasi just bum rushed him knocked him off balance and then it was over. Hunt's wrestling and sub defense have improved but if he ever fights a decent submission artist again he most likely still loses, lucky for him there aren't many of them kicking around or very active right now.

It easy easy to use the names of Silva and Hunt to try and talk yourself into believing Mousasi is a top notch fighter but don't fall for it. Gus is not losing this fight.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Mike Kyle is dangerous but awful... He caught and almost finished Silva because of his speed advantage but once Silva recovered it didn't last long. Any fighter with fast powerful hands can do that to Silva, we have seen multiple guys do it already.
> 
> Kyle's takedown and sub defense are bad and his striking accuracy and defense are also lacking. Sad thing is Mousasi didn't even look that good striking with him, Kyle probably would have faded in the 2nd and Mousasi would have started to pick him apart but that wasn't needed since Kyle is such a fish on the ground.
> 
> ...


Not sure how you can think Mousasi is another overrated non-UFC fighter. GSP thinks he's an absolute stud. I don't think we have more insight than him.


The guy has trained part time, mostly messing around and training zero wrestling (self admitted) until before the OSP fight. The guy didn't even learn wrist control until last year and he defeated guys like Jacare, Lombard, and Hunt. He retired Musashi and knocked down Kyotaro, the current K1 HW champ who couldn't even be dropped by Schilt. He dominated OSP in wrestling after taking his first few wrestling lessons.

He's a special fighter. Here's a list of things he's done just off his back:
Triangled a BJJ blackbelt
Put Fedor in an omoplata
Took down a judo black belt in Sokoudjou
Won the Dream MW Tournament (triangle on manhoef, upkick on Jacare)

He's had one loss in 2006. He got wrestled by a strong wrestler, and he came in looking sleepy. It was his worst performance. But he still landed 125 shots to the head, with a staggering accuracy of 86%. 86% accuracy in a 25 minute fight.

But it was a way better performance than Gus vs. Davis.

There's just no reason to hate on Moose. He's young, respectable, fun as hell and does all sorts of things. Watch his K1 fights; especially the Musashi fight where Musashi talked so much trash about MMA strikers before hand. Watch the Dream MW tournament. Watch how funny Mousasi vs. Hunt and Goodridge are. You can love Gus and still learn to be a Mousasi fan.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> \
> Diaz was considered to be the best WW and MW fighter by many. *They thought he would destroy GSP and possibly even beat Silva...* Imo he isn't and never was a top 5 WW fighter...


This is the part where you are lying. 

Not a soul on here said he would beat Anderson nor destroy GSP.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

not sold on mousasi yet but i have been very unimpressed by gustafsson so im rooting for gegard... this is a good matchup and i really dont care who wins so all i want to see is a good fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Well darn...


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Well darn...


Hahaha. Nice save.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

We wouldn't want the crybaby to have another tantrum.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He's correct in that fighting on lower shows doesn't really prepare you for the highest level and pressures of being in the UFC. This is like an ongoing thing with Alistair being the last victim.


Mousasi, like Alistair has obvious talent but mentally he'll lose.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> He's correct in that fighting on lower shows doesn't really prepare you for the highest level and pressures of being in the UFC. This is like an ongoing thing with Alistair being the last victim.
> 
> 
> Mousasi, like Alistair has obvious talent but mentally he'll lose.


I don't think veteran fighters like Mousasi and Alistair have that specific problem. Mousasi has fought in tons of high pressure situations in front of huge crowds in both K1 and MMA. 

Alistair had no problem dealing with the pressure of the UFC, he walked right through Brock. He's just a guy who naturally gives up or underestimates his opponent.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

haha you cant compare mousasi to overeem.. mousasi has potential and all overeem has is roids....


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have always called Mousasi overrated as hell. But have always realized his immense skill.

Lets face it, his record is inflated with cans or one-dimensional part time MMA fighters like Manhoef. I do like the fact that he is a finisher though, he gets guys he is supposed to beat...out of there. 

Fighting low level fighters doesn't necessarily mean much. But I can't tell if he is closer to Barao coming in or Lombard. Probably closer to Barao as I think he holds a lot more pure skill than Lombard. 

Hope we see him at his best in the UFC.


----------



## MMA Crazy TV (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## MMA Crazy TV (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> I don't think veteran fighters like Mousasi and Alistair have that specific problem. Mousasi has fought in tons of high pressure situations in front of huge crowds in both K1 and MMA.
> 
> Alistair had no problem dealing with the pressure of the UFC, he walked right through Brock. He's just a guy who naturally gives up or underestimates his opponent.


Nothing like being in the UFC. The UFC is the highest level. A lot of football players play in BIGGER venues in college then in the pros but it still gets to them when they are on MNF or something like that.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Nothing like being in the UFC. The UFC is the highest level. A lot of football players play in BIGGER venues in college then in the pros but it still gets to them when they are on MNF or something like that.


Does Mousaai really seem like the type of guy to get Octagon jitters?


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm hoping this 5'8" guy is a powerhouse. At that height, there is no excuse to be fighting at 205. Does Ilir cut weight at all?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Nick_V03 said:


> I'm hoping this 5'8" guy is a powerhouse. At that height, there is no excuse to be fighting at 205. Does Ilir cut weight at all?


He's a wrestler so he should be able to cut pretty well. But there's no way to really be any more muscular than Palhares, who is 5'8" at 185 and is basically totally maxed out.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Does Mousaai really seem like the type of guy to get Octagon jitters?


Would it even matter if he did the guy gasses after a round.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

osmium said:


> Would it even matter if he did the guy gasses after a round.


Then it's a good thing he'll only need one round :wink03:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

So... is this still the main event or did they make Pearson/Couture the new five rounder?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

According to UFC's website, this is still the main event.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mousasi might as well show up alone and have a 15 minute shadow boxing session, i'd still watch it. I just can't believe he's in the UFC now.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Upset of the year forthcoming... sorry, I can't keep a straight face :laugh:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

25...technically.

Hopefully he just kicks him a bunch and the Superior Challenge guy goes down.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Best use of the Rocky theme. EVER


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Go out there Rock you fight this guy hard :fight02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

AJClark said:


> Best use of the Rocky theme. EVER


tbh this guy is a bigger underdog than Rocky was.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Unfortunately for him, Mousasi will be playing the role of Clubber Lang.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Were the fans booing Mousasi then clapping for his song 10 seconds later?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Swedes love techno.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Unfortunately for him, Mousasi will be playing the role of Clubber Lang.


First fight ?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I like Gegard's music.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm So Excited!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> First fight ?


:wink01:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm psyched.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> tbh this guy is a bigger underdog than Rocky was.


Nah, he will likely lose but actually has the strengths that could be used to beat Mousasi. I just don't think he his conditioning will be up to par in this fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Latifi is pissing his pants, lol. But he definitely has the fans on his side.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Try to boo Moose, i dare you!

Edit: They did? Screw Sweden!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Latifi is way too nervous. And I don't blame him. But it's only a matter of time now.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Lol.

Mousai's just like '.....'


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mousasi is the last person who would ever be phased by taunting.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mousasi will finish it in the 2nd. 

Lol at Latifi telling Mousasi to come after him or whatever while he was backpedaling the whole round.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

This is all just too funny.

King Latifa ftw!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Mousasi is the man.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Latifi ate like a million punches.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

latifi has nothing for gegard.


i thought he was some kind of wrestling champ but he can't touch gegard, in the clinch gegard reverses him like he is helping an elderly person across the street.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I love when he throws the overhand and almost falls over lol


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This guy is in pain. How is he going to survive 3 more rounds?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Dat sprawl brehs.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't think he'll last much longer. But still, good on him for stepping up. I'm sure he'll get another fight... might want to consider MW.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

HexRei said:


> latifi has nothing for gegard.
> 
> 
> i thought he was some kind of wrestling champ but he can't touch gegard, in the clinch gegard reverses him like he is helping an elderly person across the street.


Dude hes a Superior Challenge fighter.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

This is a clinic more than any fight in ufc history imo.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh it's an abbreviated fight. :laugh:

Oh well.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Latifi showing Mousasi too much respect, needs to push it more.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

HexRei said:


> latifi has nothing for gegard.
> 
> 
> i thought he was some kind of wrestling champ but he can't touch gegard, in the clinch gegard reverses him like he is helping an elderly person across the street.


Please don't let the UFC fool you in thinking this guy has wrestling. 

He probably won a local wrestling tourney when he was 14 years old.

They have to cling to something.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

khoveraki said:


> This is a clinic more than any fight in ufc history imo.


More than Silva/Bonnar?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Crimson mask!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

what THE SHIT?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, I think Mousasi felt bad for Latifi and gave him the takedown.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I thought it was 5 rounds haha


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Stun Gun said:


> I thought it was 5 rounds haha


me too, i thought all main events were now? maybe not on fuel


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Disappointed we didn't get a finish. Why wasn't this for 5 rounds?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Cowgirl said:


> More than Silva/Bonnar?


Bonnar was a semi-retired never was. Hardly any legitimacy in that one.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Disappointed we didn't get a finish. Why wasn't this for 5 rounds?


Short notice fight. Always three.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Damn. watching this fight just made me want to see what Gustafsson vs Mousasi could have been.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Where you at, Gus?!


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Damn really thought we were gunna see Duffee vs Russow v2 then


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, I think Mousasi felt bad for Latifi and gave him the takedown.


Me too. "Lets see what you got."


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mousasi says he did stand up laynpray. Haha.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What is this? Gegard showing emotion and happiness?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Please don't let the UFC fool you in thinking this guy has wrestling.
> 
> He probably won a local wrestling tourney when he was 14 years old.
> 
> They have to cling to something.


Ah yes. Much like Karlos "6x Czech National Wrestling Champion" Vemola.


Nevermind that even on a senior level, that being a wrestling champion of the Czech Republic is a joke in and of itself...but the fact that it was actually a JUNIOR achievement(from the ages of 10 to 16) makes it make much more sense why Vemola is actually a pretty dreadful wrestler when we see the guy fight.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Latifi should have gone for it more, didn't push the action enough. Result was a pretty sure thing but would have been nice to see Latifi pressure Mousasi.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm surprised people are really impressed by this fight. That or they are kidding.

But what did people expect? Did people think this guy was going to give Mousasi a fight?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't think a single person hinted at anything that would imply being impressed.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I'm surprised people are really impressed by this fight. That or they are kidding.
> 
> But what did people expect? Did people think this guy was going to give Mousasi a fight?


Nope. But it was a 3 round dismantling, and Mousasi maybe fought at 55%. Frankly, the fight answered nothing, but it at least keeps the hope alive.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I assumed people saying Mousasi put on a clinic or how this guy "has nothing for Mousasi" were impressed.

My sarcasm detector may not be working though.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

It was exciting to see Mousasi's debut, he fought very well. I think that's one of the very few fights where i got the right man getting the W in the CPL.
Mousasi vs Lyoto would be EPIC!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I think it was an awesome fight. It's just funny to watch a guy not even sweating or exhibiting any energy, walking with his hands at his sides towards a guy literally running backwards away from him in fear.


The fight will definitely produce some hilarious fightmetric stats and screenshots of Mousasi with his hands down and blank face, while Ilir is covered in blood cowering against the cage.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I assumed people saying Mousasi put on a clinic or how this guy "has nothing for Mousasi" were impressed.
> 
> My sarcasm detector may not be working though.


But Mousasi did put on a clinic, and Latifi didn't have anything for him. More a factual statement than an expression of admiration. I enjoyed it for what it was.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Andrus said:


> It was exciting to see Mousasi's debut, he fought very well. I think that's one of the very few fights where i got the right man getting the W in the CPL.
> Mousasi vs Lyoto would be EPIC!


Machida would starch him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Machida KOing Mousasi has to be the worst prediction of a fight I've seen in a long time.

Somehow it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Mousasi Vs Machida would be fun, not sure who I'd pick.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd like to see Mousasi vs. Tex/Te Huna winner.

I'd pick Machida all day vs. Mousasi. Mousasi is too nonchalant to figure out or keep up with Machida's movement.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

So looks like Mousasi will be out a little time. Not sure how bad his knee is. Dana says he needs surgery.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mousasi would drop Machida at some point. He's got fire in him now, he comes to hunt and is training legitimately for the first time. He was only the stalk and jab vs. Latifi because he had nothing to gain really. Plus the knee injury.


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

Man that was brutal. The haymakers were way out of range, not sure why he wasn't relentlessly pursuing the takedown - better to take risks than eat that jab all night.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mousasi in his Fuel interview looks like he wasn't even in a fight. He didn't comment much on his knee surgery or how long it'd take to recover after surgery, I think the interviewer did a bad job of pressing what's important.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

What an amazing fight. The can crusher crushed a can. I am so *yawn* impressed with seeing the exact same thing from a fighter that I have seen in every other fight without a sign of improvement.

This fight was a waste of time.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

deadmanshand said:


> What an amazing fight. The can crusher crushed a can. I am so *yawn* impressed with seeing the exact same thing from a fighter that I have seen in every other fight without a sign of improvement.
> 
> This fight was a waste of time.


You didn't see dat sprawl breh?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> What an amazing fight. The can crusher crushed a can. I am so *yawn* impressed with seeing the exact same thing from a fighter that I have seen in every other fight without a sign of improvement.
> 
> This fight was a waste of time.


Aside from that 1 takedown, how could you say Mousasi hasn't improved even a little bit based on this fight?


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Aside from that 1 takedown, how could you say Mousasi hasn't improved even a little bit based on this fight?


Because he looked exactly the same as he always has?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> Because he looked exactly the same as he always has?


Vs. more of a can than he usually fights as well. A can who had to get up off the bench and be thrown to the wolves on short notice. 

Mousasi has skills. But this fight showed us nothing much. Only thing we learned is he has a knee injury...and that certainly isn't an improvement.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm an enormous Mousasi fan, for years and years and years now, and he has improved a lot and is training legitimately, full time, for the first time in his long career.


But yeah there's nothing you can learn from the Ilir fight, but that wasn't his fault at all. He agreed to fight Gus, Gus stepped out, Mousasi fought a late replacement and dominated him strategically. Nothing else to see here really.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm just pissed about the injury. I figure he wins here with little to no damage and then fight again fairly quick. But looks like that won't be the case. It will probably be another half year until I actually feel like Mousasi is in the UFC.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Mousasi looked horrible, no excuses can get over that fact. He needs to step it up.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> I'm an enormous Mousasi fan, for years and years and years now, and he has improved a lot and is training legitimately, full time, for the first time in his long career.


No he really hasn't. He looks the same in every fight. I don't buy this he wasn't training full time thing. If he wasn't training full time he's an idiot and no amount of training will overcome that.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> No he really hasn't. He looks the same in every fight. I don't buy this he wasn't training full time thing. If he wasn't training full time he's an idiot and no amount of training will overcome that.


You can be any sort of negative non-fan, it doesn't change facts. GSP and his trainers at Golden Glory have stated that Gegard just "messes around" and doesn't take training seriously. Then he came out in 2012 and said he is training legitimately for the first time. He event went as far as saying he had no idea how hard an MMA training camp was until now.


No matter how much you hate him, he still was the Dream MW, Dream LHW, and Strikeforce LHW with a K1 win over Kyotaro the K1 HW champion. And he's only 27.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> You can be any sort of negative non-fan, it doesn't change facts. GSP and his trainers at Golden Glory have stated that Gegard just "messes around" and doesn't take training seriously. Then he came out in 2012 and said he is training legitimately for the first time. He event went as far as saying he had no idea how hard an MMA training camp was until now.


Right. Because we can always trust a man's training partners or trainers to tell the truth about him. And we certainly can't ignore it when a fighter attributes all of his earlier craptacular performances to something that is definitely fixed now.

Regardless of whether or not he fights the exact same way since making the changes.

And note how none of the above from you are "facts". They are hearsay.



khoveraki said:


> No matter how much you hate him, he still was the Dream MW, Dream LHW, and Strikeforce LHW with a K1 win over Kyotaro the K1 HW champion. And he's only 27.


His K1 over Kyotaro is the only accomplishment on here worth bragging about. Dream belts mean little because he was competing in a higher weightclass in asia which means (and reading his record) confirms it was basically a bunch of cans. His only respectable win during that was a fluke ko of Jacare from an upkick in a fight he was losing. Holds about as much weight as being the Kindergarden boxing champion.

And his vaunted Strikeforce title? Won from Renalto Sobral. Wow. What an accomplishment. He koed one of the most koable fighters on the planet who's gameplan is run charging at you with his chin out. It's almost as impressive as beating James Thompson or Bob Sapp! And he failed to defend it even once.

My god... the talent of this man is mind boggling.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

You're a miserable hater and the kind of guy who makes sports annoying, but I've got no problem schooling you here.



deadmanshand said:


> Right. Because we can always trust a man's training partners or trainers to tell the truth about him. And we certainly can't ignore it when a fighter attributes all of his earlier craptacular performances to something that is definitely fixed now.


Earlier performances? He's had two losses in the last eight years of MMA and kickboxing combined.



deadmanshand said:


> Regardless of whether or not he fights the exact same way since making the changes.
> 
> And note how none of the above from you are "facts". They are hearsay.


Except that he hasn't lost, or been in trouble, or taken any damage in any fight since it was stated. You'll say he hasn't faced anyone legitimate since. Well he signed on the line to fight Gustafsson with an injured knee, it was Gus who didn't show up. You act like he's dodging people when he's just been destroying everyone they put infront of him. Think of what his career would be if his first two fights in the UFC were wins against Lombard and Hunt and Jacare.


"Gegard is very raw," said Cleo Ncube, a top Canadian wrestler and one of St. Pierre's closest training partners over the past two-and-a-half years. "He doesn't have a real specific training regimen. He just messes around, which is such an incredible story."

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/writers/josh_gross/02/01/mousasi.st.pierre/index.html



I guess an obscure training partner has a lot to gain by lying to you about Gegard's training routine. You definitely must know better than he does. :dunno:



deadmanshand said:


> His K1 over Kyotaro is the only accomplishment on here worth bragging about. Dream belts mean little because he was competing in a higher weightclass in asia which means (and reading his record) confirms it was basically a bunch of cans. His only respectable win during that was a fluke ko of Jacare from an upkick in a fight he was losing. Holds about as much weight as being the Kindergarden boxing champion.



Competing at a higher weightclass? He was the Dream MW champion, a lower weightclass. Then with age he moved up a weightclass and won the Dream LHW belt, which is his current weightclass where he fought tonight. The only times he fought above that class is when he blitzed Mark Hunt and Gary Goodridge. Mark Hunt is a top 10 fighter in the UFC Heavyweight division.

Funny you call a 2 minute first round KO a fluke knockout. Mousasi is notoriously dangerous off his back. He's subbed BJJ blackbelts off his black, tripped a standing Judo blackbelt off his back, hell he won that entire MW tournament off his back.



deadmanshand said:


> And his vaunted Strikeforce title? Won from Renalto Sobral. Wow. What an accomplishment. He koed one of the most koable fighters on the planet who's gameplan is run charging at you with his chin out. It's almost as impressive as beating James Thompson or Bob Sapp! And he failed to defend it even once.
> 
> My god... the talent of this man is mind boggling.


Do you think he KO'd Babalu because Babalu was running at him? Clearly you've never seen the fight. Your ignorance and excessive hyperbole makes it obvious you're talking out of your element and grasping at straws to justify your hate for Mousasi. Maybe next time just try saying "I don't like him" instead of trying to make things up.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Well since you flat twisted my words without invalidating any of them I'm just going to ignore you. You say that I am the kind of guy who makes sports annoying. No. I am a realistic and educated fan. You are a raving fanboy who twists peoples words. Which is worse?


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

i like gegard

i like his entrance music too

im sure he will show more in future


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Who cares what guys who've trained with him say? Gegard does want to succeed in the UFC, turned up sharp and in great shape, had obviously prepared well. The opponent he was given was top 5 and on an absolute warpath, a dangerous and unique opponent for everyone... then a week before the fight he gets pulled, replaced by a completely different fighter.

Gegard has been hugely impressive here. Perseveres, gets the job done, no complaining, waits until after the fight to tell everyone he needs knee surgery.

Also now the fight is over, I'm pleased to say that Latifi did much better than many 'bums' would. Took everything Mousasi could be bothered to give him for three rounds, landed a couple SOLID punches, and managed to not gas too bad - he went for broke in the third with that takedown. Don't be surprised to see him get a little contract off Dana.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> My god... the talent of this man is mind boggling.


You can say he's overrated or whatnot but can't really say he isn't talented. Based on what?


----------



## Tuzzy (Dec 9, 2012)

Mousasi didnt impress me at all, feel like this could be another hyped fighter that comes to the UFC like Hector Lombard. Maybe we have to see another fight with Mousasi but based on his performance last night, he got nothing on Gus, Machida, Jones imo.

I hope Gus gets a new fight soon, Machida maybe? And then he gets a title shot in summer. Would be awesome


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mousasi did good. He:


Had nothing to gain, everything to lose
Went from a tall, lanky guy prolly looking to strike with him to a stocky wrestler in a few days notice
Required surgery before the fight

He did what he was supposed to do imo.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Mousasi did good. He:
> 
> 
> Had nothing to gain, everything to lose
> ...


You don't have to explain your self to people who know nothing about Mma,there's a reason why Mousasi got Goose as the first fight in the UFC.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha, it's funny to look at the voter poll and see that 27 people 'picked Latifi'.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This is the first fight I've missed in years.. smh..

Who has a link to the Mousasi fight???


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

jab jab jab jab one takedown in the last 10s, gegard 30-27 XD


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> This is the first fight I've missed in years.. smh..
> 
> Who has a link to the Mousasi fight???


I dont know where you can watch the fight but seeing your a Boxing/MMA fan you should definetly watch it.

Mousasi didnt go for the finish but absolutely outclassed Latifi boxing. His distance, timing and use of the jab was incredible to watch. Even Lennox Lewis would be shocked to see a MMA fighter use that style striking. Mousasi created huge openings but for some reason didnt use the setup for his power combinations.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Rauno said:


> You can say he's overrated or whatnot but can't really say he isn't talented. Based on what?


Based on not seeing anything from him that bespeaks to any great talent. He has yet to have a single impressive mma victory. His only impressive victory anywhere is Kyotaro. That's it. He has done not a single other impressive thing in his career. All of his titles? Most of the UFC mid to upper tier middleweights or light heavyweights could have won them facing the same competition.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Not a bad performance by Mousasi though a finish would have been really nice. I guess it's easier said than done against an opponent who was swinging wild punches while walking backwards all the time. That said I have nothing but respect for Ilir. He was in there against a much better fighter on one week's notice and didn't stop.


----------



## Reflex (Nov 9, 2012)

Moose is a better fighter

Just stating obvious shit. Isnt that what you do on this forum?


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Unimpressed with Mousasi.. and boring fight..


----------

